# Newbie Question about the Knob at the Top (Briarwood II)



## mnblockhead (Nov 21, 2013)

I recently bought a home that has a wood stove that was installed in the late 80's. The stove is a Briarwood II manufactured by FABCO, Inc. (the Briarwood brand is now owned by Blazeking) and was introduced—I am pretty sure—in 1987, I have the original brochure and was able to download a manual on-line. http://www.blazeking.com/EN/wood-briarwood.html

Although the manual is obviously updated, the stove seems to not have changed since '87, except that mine has an extra knob on top that is not pictured on the new brochure and is not mentioned in the manual. 

Mine has a know for the damper at the bottom and the door knob is the same, but there is another knob right above the door.  This is shown in the original brochure, but not the old brochures. I can't find an original manual. 

I'm assuming that this is to control how quickly the air can go through the baffle and up the pipe. From what I read this really shouldn't be needed as the air intake control show be sufficient to control rate of burn, though perhaps that only applies to newer, more efficient wood stoves. 

Just by watching the smoke it doesn't seem like any setting completely blocks air outtake. I do know that it controls the opening somewhat, because right after moving in I had a bird stuck in the pipe and when played with the top know the bird fell down into the fire place where I was able to open the door and let it escape. 

When I had a chimney sweep service the stove the first time (to clean and put on a cap so more birds can't get in), I didn't think to ask him about the top knob as it seemed obvious at the time, but now that I've burned several fires and played with the settings I honestly can't determine whether the knob is really doing much of anything and what the ideal settings should be. I usually leave it in the half way position so that the knob is down, over the top of the door. Archiving it all the way to right or left doesn't seem to make a huge difference. 

I've attached pictures. If anyone can tell me the proper use of this top control, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------

